# Blast to cruise



## The Prototype (Mar 10, 2013)

For those who blast and cruise, can you give me a ballpark idea of what I can expect to lose as far as strength and weight go? Just for reference, I'm on 700 mg of test and 450 mg of NPP a week. I'm going to cruise around 200 mg a week for a month or so. My workouts and diet will remain the same but may try to take in more calories so I don't lose weight. The only thing that will change is my AAS dose. Something like 10% loss of strength and 5% for weight loss is the type of answer I'm looking for. Thanks in advance.


----------



## milton35 (Mar 10, 2013)

I haven't been blasting and cruising for so long, I've only had one cruise so far: 5 weeks at 125mg test e, which was after a test and deca cycle. While cruising, I ate only 150g of protein and I dropped the number of sets in my training.
I dropped 5lbs or so, which I think mainly consisted of water from deca. Strength dropped a little, mainly on heavy compounds. 10% at most, though.

Don't up the calories bro. With 200mg of test in you, there's no way you will be losing muscle.
In fact, I recommend you drop the kcal and especially protein. Do a smaller number of sets as well while cruising. Let your body relax for a couple of weeks.
Then when you start blasting again, up the kcal and the sets to shock your body into growth.


----------



## Z499 (Mar 10, 2013)

when i went to cruise my strength went down from the intial drop in dosage but im regaining my strength while im still on cruise. today on squats i hit 90% blast max 2x while still on cruise, next blast is april 1st.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## The Prototype (Mar 10, 2013)

Appreciate the feedback. It seemed like I hit a plateau while just on the test as far as strength. When I added the NPP my strength started going up again and I suppose I'm concerned to lose those gains then just gain it back when I blast again then it just be an endless cycle of up and down. This is my first time cruising but I was gaining on as little as 250 mg a week of test only so hopefully I keep most of what I worked for.


----------



## Z499 (Mar 10, 2013)

just keep this in mind, even if you arent blasting you need to keep working hard, every little bit counts.


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 10, 2013)

Absolutely. I leave it all in the gym. That's why I can't workout during my lunch. I tried it and I had no energy the rest of the day to do any work. Training is never the issue with me. It's diet and eating enough calories to maintain or even gain. I have an over active thyroid and super fast metabolism so I burn food really fast.


----------



## Z499 (Mar 10, 2013)

have you tried weight gainer shakes? just something to add to your intake


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2013)

everyone thinks they train hard or properly....if everything is right progress happens...if not it doesn't....lol at arrogance


----------



## Z499 (Mar 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> everyone thinks they train hard or properly....if everything is right progress happens...if not it doesn't....lol at arrogance



that might explain why there are very few people at my gym making progress. KOS you check out HL's log, she hit a new max on squat today, posted vid


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 10, 2013)

Z499 said:


> have you tried weight gainer shakes? just something to add to your intake



Yes but I don't like them. They are very heavy and make me feel sluggish. I like whey isolate and I can usually eat a full meal soon after. I don't really want to gain anymore weight. I'm about the size I want to be. If I added 5-10 lbs I'd be alright with that but I enjoy playing sports and being too big and bulky makes me inefficient. I lose too much flexibility and speed. I also don't want to be the "obvious" steroid guy b/c my job and other personal reasons. I


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> everyone thinks they train hard or properly....if everything is right progress happens...if not it doesn't....lol at arrogance



Please go troll elsewhere. I don't want to argue with you about it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2013)

whos arguing...I stated the obvious...if something isn't producing results...you change it...try something else


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Yes but I don't like them. They are very heavy and make me feel sluggish. I like whey isolate and I can usually eat a full meal soon after. I don't really want to gain anymore weight. I'm about the size I want to be. If I added 5-10 lbs I'd be alright with that but I enjoy playing sports and being too big and bulky makes me inefficient. I lose too much flexibility and speed. I also don't want to be the "obvious" steroid guy b/c my job and other personal reasons. I



too big at like 170 plus?really?


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> too big at like 170 plus?really?



Yes. 5'9, 175 lbs. I'm happy where I am. Do you want to see a pic of me?


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> whos arguing...I stated the obvious...if something isn't producing results...you change it...try something else



I didn't say I wasn't seeing results. My question was what can I expect to lose from going from a blast to cruise.


----------



## Z499 (Mar 10, 2013)

its funny, no one makes changes in routine and then wonders why they dont make progress.


----------



## independent (Mar 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> everyone thinks they train hard or properly....if everything is right progress happens...if not it doesn't....lol at arrogance



I actually agree.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> I didn't say I wasn't seeing results. My question was what can I expect to lose from going from a blast to cruise.


well im confused then...
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/115734-my-test-cycle-journal.html#post2094305   here you claim to be 5 ft 10....170...10% fat....and that is 2 years ago....you are now around 170 with a claimed 1o to 12 % fat....what are your goals? what are you training for?i am seeing myself at this time you need to see the goal...go towards it...traveling in circles gets you right back at the same place


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Yes. 5'9, 175 lbs. I'm happy where I am. Do you want to see a pic of me?


I have


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 10, 2013)

That was two years ago bro. I injured my back last Feb took six months off and lost 25 lbs. I then learned I had low T. Got back in the gym, on TRT then did a blast in Dec. You only look at half the story. I was gone from this forum for close to two years. 

My drivers license said 5'10" then the guy at the DMV argued with me and said I'm only 5'9". So now I go with 5'9".


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 10, 2013)

I think I did this right.  Updated pic just for you KOS.  I don't understand why you turn everything into a pissing match.  I think I've done alright in six months.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2013)

look great...never seen a real pic of you before...don't get the pissing match shit...my name/rep instigates...I don't have to speak...ask curt


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> look great...never seen a real pic of you before...don't get the pissing match shit...my name/rep instigates...I don't have to speak...ask curt



No worries bro.  I appreciate that.  It's been a tough year.  Never lost so much weight in my life and never took so much time off the gym.  After this last back injury, I wasn't even sure if I would lift again.  Like I said, I have an over active thyroid so when I stopped lifting and not eating right, the weight came off quick.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 10, 2013)

i cruise on 100/100 test E/tren E


dont lose strength or weight.. then again i train for hypertrophy not strength soo.. 


make sure to keep a close eye on ur BP


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 10, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> i cruise on 100/100 test E/tren E
> 
> 
> dont lose strength or weight.. then again i train for hypertrophy not strength soo..
> ...



Ya I see the doc every month and they test my BP. It was 125/75 this past Thursday so BP seems fine. The last time I cycled two years ago, I was using the BP machines like in a supermarket and it was giving me a really high false reading and freaked me out. I checked using that same machine a month ago and it read 190/112. I almost shit my pants then I looked down and it said "for arms circumferences of 13" or smaller." My issue is my lipids. My LDL is really high right now and I'm trying to get that down. I'm hoping more cardio and cleaner diet will take care of that. Well makes me feel better to hear everyone is keeping gains on a cruise.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 10, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Ya I see the doc every month and they test my BP. It was 125/75 this past Thursday so BP seems fine. The last time I cycled two years ago, I was using the BP machines like in a supermarket and it was giving me a really high false reading and freaked me out. I checked using that same machine a month ago and it read 190/112. I almost shit my pants then I looked down and it said "for arms circumferences of 13" or smaller." My issue is my lipids. My LDL is really high right now and I'm trying to get that down. I'm hoping more cardio and cleaner diet will take care of that. Well makes me feel better to hear everyone is keeping gains on a cruise.




Imo.. in terms of importance.. it goes:

BP
hematocrit
liver
homocysteine 
trigs
cholesterol


----------



## pasamoto (Mar 11, 2013)

you should be able to maintain 100% while on 200mg test cruise. if you didnt have low T then you wouldnt need any anabolics maintain your body comp. dont use your anabolics to make yourself stronger. use your training for that.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 11, 2013)

pasamoto said:


> you should be able to maintain 100% while on 200mg test cruise. *if you didnt have low T then you wouldnt need any anabolics maintain your body comp. dont use your anabolics to make yourself stronger. use your training for that*.




if i negged people i would neg myself because I just can't stop being an asshat in the AAS section of this board.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 11, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> For those who blast and cruise, can you give me a ballpark idea of what I can expect to lose as far as strength and weight go? Just for reference, I'm on 700 mg of test and 450 mg of NPP a week. I'm going to cruise around 200 mg a week for a month or so. My workouts and diet will remain the same but may try to take in more calories so I don't lose weight. The only thing that will change is my AAS dose. Something like 10% loss of strength and 5% for weight loss is the type of answer I'm looking for. Thanks in advance.



It's impossible to really say as everyone is so different.  I would just eat maintenance calories and lift hard and heavy and see where you are in 4-5 weeks, that is really the only way to tell.

If I were to guess, I wouldn't think you would lose that much at all.  Your diet will really be the underlying factor.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 13, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> I think I did this right.  Updated pic just for you KOS.  I don't understand why you turn everything into a pissing match.  I think I've done alright in six months.


Looking good!  Better than most on this forum.


----------



## AMA Rider (Mar 13, 2013)

RG looking ripped for that much Deca ! Guys like us shrink like a dick after a dance. With the unknown quality of gear 300 ew seems to keep me from loseing any gains. Jonesin to blast april 1.


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. I appreciate that. My first go with NPP. AY has awesome NPP.


----------

